# Samsung led UN46FH5005G no iluminan los leds



## celtronics2011 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hola buenas tardes , no tengo mucha experiencia con estos leds , me llegó Samsung led UN46FH5005G , prende , hay sonido pero no ilumina los leds.
Alguien podrá compartir el diagrama , los leds están bien ,  los probé con  éste probador que me hice :
Probador casero para tiras LED backlight.

¿ Alguna solución ? ¿ Alguna forma de probar  la estabilidad de voltaje de out 220dc ,  mido voltaje  en el filtro principal de los leds 250v 33uF  , el voltaje no es estable a su vez hay 3 filtros de la misma capacidad alrededor , reemplazo uno, el principal  por 250v 47uf  y logro encender por un segundo , parece que se esta protegiendo ,  tengo que cambiar los tres filtros  al parecer .
Saludos  .


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 30, 2018)

eso es falla en el inverter


----------



## celtronics2011 (Oct 30, 2018)

DownBabylon dijo:


> eso es falla en el inverter



Si, podría ser que mis filtros estén resecos  ya por los años  .... el circuito tendría  usted , lo podría compartir , parece sencillo.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hola, buenas tardes, acabo  de comprar otra fuente (en la fuente de poder viene incluido el inversor de led) mismo problema no encienden los leds con el probador  . Probador casero para tiras LED backlight.
Le probé mas tiempo, como 10 segundos  y prendió  pero empezó a parpadear hasta que luego no prendieron mas los leds  como en 10 segundos  ya no prenden mas los leds, deduzco que los leds estuvieron  en corto  o fuga por eso que prendía  con el probador por segundos.
Por ser mi primera vez  solo lo probe  1 a 3 segundo y si prendían los leds, deduje que estaban bien, ahora  como  compruebo si mi inversor de leds funciona perfectamente si los leds del televisor estuvieran dañados o quemados ...

Una consulta  por cuanto tiempo  sin desconectar  se recomienda probar los led con Probador casero para tiras LED backlight.

Saludos


----------



## skynetronics (Nov 9, 2018)

Amigo, desde mi modesta experiencia te puedo decir que ese modelo es bien conocido por fallar en los leds. El problema es que en los casos que me han tocado ver (3 ó 4), casi todos los leds fallan, ya que se ponen en corto, haciendo un "efecto dominó" con los demás al punto de que fallan todos o casi todos, y los que quedan "buenos" al poco tiempo suelen fallar.

Que los puedas testear con un probador de leds puede ser una prueba útil, pero insuficiente ya que producto de estas fallas, los leds quedan resentidos, por lo que teóricamente te podrían llegar a encender, dándote la impresión que están operativos, pero en realidad están en sus últimas etapas de vida útil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2018)

Habría que manosear la fuente de corriente constante y bajarla un poco ...


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 9, 2018)

skynetronics dijo:


> Amigo, desde mi modesta experiencia te puedo decir que ese modelo es bien conocido por fallar en los leds. El problema es que en los casos que me han tocado ver (3 ó 4), casi todos los leds fallan, ya que se ponen en corto, haciendo un "efecto dominó" con los demás al punto de que fallan todos o casi todos, y los que quedan "buenos" al poco tiempo suelen fallar.
> 
> Que los puedas testear con un probador de leds puede ser una prueba útil, pero insuficiente ya que producto de estas fallas, los leds quedan resentidos, por lo que teóricamente te podrían llegar a encender, dándote la impresión que están operativos, pero en realidad están en sus últimas etapas de vida útil.



Gracias por su tan asertada respuesta , si efectivamente  se termino de quemar un leds  de 2.8v  , en vista que no tube  tiras de leds para su reemplazao ... me hize un lioooo ........  asta  vi que tenia un foco de 12v  lo desarme  en su interior  encontre varios leds amarillo  saque uno  lo prove y era de 3v .    solucion   solo reemplaze el led por uno de 3v  y funciona  listo.
pero me queda un problema   aun por solucionar  la fuente de alimentacion  envia  143vol   quiero bajarle 15voltios menos como lo hago en esta placa ????





samsung led UN46FH5005G no ilumina los leds

https://pcdn.piiojs.com/i/jssywl/v,alpha-1.0.7,vw,1366,vh,0,r,0,pr,1,wp,1/http://static.yoreparo.com/imagenes/subidas/Salida%20a%20Leds.jpg

diagrama :   https://www.ksp-electronics.com/product_files/e52265108325dab81ab318b51c5c83a1
modelo  de fuente : L46GF_DDY
SEC CODE : BN44-00667A


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 9, 2018)

voy testear con resistencia R16
Saludos


----------



## tecnochac (Nov 10, 2018)

Suba el valor de esas resistencias.Estan en paralelo, coloque una sola de mas valor.saludos


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 10, 2018)

diagrama de la fuente : BN44-00645A 40F5300 40F5500


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 10, 2018)

Hola, la recomendación de tecnochac sería una de las mejores alternativas.
Otra opción por si el sistema se vuelve inestable, sería modificar las señales ADIM o/y BDIM según el diagrama.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Nov 11, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, la recomendación de tecnochac sería una de las mejores alternativas.
> Otra opción por si el sistema se vuelve inestable, sería modificar las señales ADIM o/y BDIM según el diagrama.



podria enseñarme como y en que moento es adecuado usar ese metodo y alguna precauciones
saludos
fuente diagra :  BN44-00645A 40F5300 40F5500
el inversor : https://www.ksp-electronics.com/product_files/e52265108325dab81ab318b51c5c83a1


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 11, 2018)

Por lo que se ve en el diagrama, la señales ADIM y BDIM, se acondicionan con divisores resistivos.
Modifica el valor del divisor de ADIM para que la señal sea menor y comprueba que ocurrre.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Dic 27, 2018)

hola buenos dias  recien hoy me llego la tiras de leds nuevas , se me presesto una duda, ya le quitaron un tarjeta de pcb que une las tiras leds, como tendria que conectarlas , no quiero dañarlo!
minuto 9:00


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 27, 2018)

Hola, las tiras de LEDs son originales?


----------



## celtronics2011 (Dic 27, 2018)

cy-df460


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, las tiras de LEDs son originales?



me parece que si  quedaron exacto y preciso,  lo compre de un distribuidor comfiable .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 27, 2018)

Entonces sólo canectalas cómo las sustituídas. Deben tener un conector al final de cada tira que impide conectarla al revés. No hay más detalles.
Sólo asegúrate que las tiras queden bien adheridas al chasis del tv en si, ya que le transfieren calor, cómo si fuese nada más y nada menos que un disipador.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Dic 27, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Entonces sólo canectalas cómo las sustituídas. Deben tener un conector al final de cada tira que impide conectarla al revés. No hay más detalles.


si las uni las tiras en su punto medio , pero   resulta  una vez armada tengo  4 tiras de leds  como las uno  ya que le quitaron  una pcb o una plaquita que los unia a las tiras de leds


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 27, 2018)

Normalmente van unidas mediante un cable que distribuye o una PCB cómo mencionas.  Sube una foto.
Algunas van en serie, en rara ocasión en paralelo o también el driver tiene múltiples salidas. Verifica ésto último.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Dic 27, 2018)

bueno tengo entendido que las tiras de leds estan conectadas en serie un termino general.


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Normalmente van unidas mediante un cable que distribuye o una PCB cómo mencionas.  Sube una foto.
> Algunas van en serie, en rara ocasión en paralelo o también el driver tiene múltiples salidas.


si me encatarria subir fotos lamentablemente  no dispongo de una camara fotografica ni un telefono que lo disponga.....
analizando  lo leds antiguos que le adaptaron  le pusieron 5 tiras de leds  en serie


----------



## celtronics2011 (Dic 27, 2018)

Amigos cambie toda las tiras de leds ,las conecte en serie.
resolde los resistores por soldadura fria , 3.9 ohm por x2 : 1.95 ohm :resultado: 108voltios ok 
122 con el probador de leds
quedo biem 
gracias


----------

